
Man found guilty of using phone while driving even though device was dead - pmalynin
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2019/apr/10/man-found-guilty-of-using-phone-while-driving-even-though-device-was-dead
======
elmerfud
This is what happens when new laws are made to invent new crimes. Driving
while being distracted is a problem that had appropriate laws before cell
phones were a thing.

------
_Schizotypy
so if you hold a block of wood while driving, can you be ticketed for using a
block of wood while driving? What if you plug headphones into a block of wood
that is sitting in the seat next to you?

~~~
ocdtrekkie
Driving while using a block of wood isn't illegal though.

~~~
_Schizotypy
Could the block of wood be considered a communication device if you write on
it to communicate with your passengers?

